# Talk About Karma Coming Back To Bite You



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Saw this and wanted to share:http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/burglary-suspect-hiding-in-pond-killed-by-11-foot-alligator-authorities-say/ar-AAg9kWL


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

That story rips at my heart strings. That is about all that I hear on the news...senseless deaths. While some people get calloused to the constant news of killings, it greatly saddens me!!

Poor alligator.

73, Mark


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Life just ain't fair . Poor ole gator saved tax payers money by disposing of a thief & then gets euthanized..


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Tx Jim said:


> Life just ain't fair . Poor ole gator saved tax payers money by disposing of a thief & then gets euthanized..


I was scrolling down to say the same thing.

We (taxpayers)* OWE* that gator!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Had me some "gator on a stick" at the Renaissance Festival a couple weekends ago... MMMmmmm... Tasty!!! LOVE that gator meat!

My brother runs slope mowers for the county drainage district-- he's seen some four footers down in the "permanently wet" creeks (fed by the sewer treatment plants)... he saw some baby gators too one time and thought about trying to catch one to bring home...

I told him "do it! We can keep it at my house-- it can eat some of the 20 cats my wife has living on the back porch and under the house! LOL (This didn't go over too well with Betty or Keira...)

LOL

Later! OL JR


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> Had me some "gator on a stick" at the Renaissance Festival a couple weekends ago... MMMmmmm... Tasty!!! LOVE that gator meat!


When I lived in NJ, I had to come down here for a meeting and brought along a female engineer that worked for me. While we were here I took her to some "fine dining" places and got her some gator. I did make her promise that when we got back she wouldn't tell anyone that I brought her down here for a "piece of tail"......I'm more politically correct now days.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Mike120 said:


> When I lived in NJ, I had to come down here for a meeting and brought along a female engineer that worked for me. While we were here I took her to some "fine dining" places and got her some gator. I did make her promise that when we got back she wouldn't tell anyone that I brought her down here for a "piece of tail"......I'm more politically correct now days.


LOL Yeah that'd get you fired nowdays... (if she's one of "those types" (roll eyes).

I bought about five pounds of gator meat last time I was in Louisiana heading up to Indiana a few years ago... it's SO good and ridiculously easy to cook... I cut it up in bite-size chunks, battered it in a good cornmeal and buttermilk batter, and dropped it in hot oil... what's nice about gator is, the meat will sink when you put it in the oil... and when it floats to the top, IT'S DONE... fish it out with a basket and put it on paper towel to cool a bit and it's ready to eat... Couldn't be any easier...

Just wish the stuff was cheaper and easier to get... LOL

OL JR


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

luke strawwalker said:


> LOL Yeah that'd get you fired nowdays... (if she's one of "those types" (roll eyes).
> 
> I bought about five pounds of gator meat last time I was in Louisiana heading up to Indiana a few years ago... it's SO good and ridiculously easy to cook... I cut it up in bite-size chunks, battered it in a good cornmeal and buttermilk batter, and dropped it in hot oil... what's nice about gator is, the meat will sink when you put it in the oil... and when it floats to the top, IT'S DONE... fish it out with a basket and put it on paper towel to cool a bit and it's ready to eat... Couldn't be any easier...
> 
> ...


Could try raising it hehe probably a billion government regulations you'd have to comply with lol just to raise enough for your own table...


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> Just wish the stuff was cheaper and easier to get... LOL


It's not that hard to get around here.

But -- it's getting caught getting it that really gets expensive!!!


----------

